# Turbo Pressure Sensor Location 2018 Tiguan



## OAG (Sep 30, 2015)

Interested in finding the Turbo Pressure Sensor Location on a 2018 Tiguan in order to install the A Cable on a Race Chip RS. I have searched for the wiring location to connect the wiring. I understand from RC that the wiring can be installed without going under the car (should be enough room to do so from above). Would be interested in hearing from anyone that has installed the RS Race Chip on a 2018 (or 2019) Tiguan. Pictures would help but I know where it should be (just can't find it). Thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

I have the same racechip tuner. You have to remove the lower panel under the car. It has 9 T20 torx screws, 4 on the left, 4 on the right and one in the front center. Once removed the turbo sensor is just to the right of center between the radiator and the block. You will see the rubber tube that goes to the inter air cooler just before the housing for the sensor.


----------



## OAG (Sep 30, 2015)

Triple6 said:


> I have the same racechip tuner. You have to remove the lower panel under the car. It has 9 T20 torx screws, 4 on the left, 4 on the right and one in the front center. Once removed the turbo sensor is just to the right of center between the radiator and the block. You will see the rubber tube that goes to the inter air cooler just before the housing for the sensor.


Thanks, I was hoping to avoid that. Actually, it was a Race Chip person that suggested I could do it from above.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

You can pass the plug and wiring down from the top but in order to connect it you have to remove the lower panel/plastic skid plate. Its not to difficult took me about 30 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Truth be told I also have the racechip tuner and I did manage to do the whole install from up above and didn't remove the skid shield.

It is a raging bitch to do that way and I tore my arms all up.

But i really didn't feel like sliding under the car.

The hardest part was unclipping the harness from the boost sensor, I actually broke the clip off by accident.

The tuner does work very well.

Brian 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

brianrose1981 said:


> Truth be told I also have the racechip tuner and I did manage to do the whole install from up above and didn't remove the skid shield.
> 
> It is a raging bitch to do that way and I tore my arms all up.
> 
> ...


Exact reason I took the skid plate off and layed on the ground lol. Are you seeing better MPGs with it? What do you have it set at if I may ask???


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> Exact reason I took the skid plate off and layed on the ground lol. Are you seeing better MPGs with it? What do you have it set at if I may ask???


I really didn't didn't see any loss in fuel economy which is good. I'm currently getting around 32 to 35 mpg highway and 29 to 30 in the city. If I really start laying on the throttle then it obviously gets worse.
I have the racechip with Bluetooth so it's currently set to sport, I haven't tried the other settings yet.

All and all Im very please with the Racechip.

Brian 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

brianrose1981 said:


> I really didn't didn't see any loss in fuel economy which is good. I'm currently getting around 32 to 35 mpg highway and 29 to 30 in the city. If I really start laying on the throttle then it obviously gets worse.
> I have the racechip with Bluetooth so it's currently set to sport, I haven't tried the other settings yet.
> 
> All and all Im very please with the Racechip.
> ...


I'm seeing 31 to 33 on the highway and around 28 in the city. I didn't spring for the Bluetooth model so I have mine set at the 4th notch.


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

I bought my racechip on ebay brand new for I believe less or about the same as the racechip that didn't have Bluetooth.

I just like the convenience of not having to pop the hood.

Brian 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

OAG said:


> Interested in finding the Turbo Pressure Sensor Location on a 2018 Tiguan in order to install the A Cable on a Race Chip RS. I have searched for the wiring location to connect the wiring. I understand from RC that the wiring can be installed without going under the car (should be enough room to do so from above). Would be interested in hearing from anyone that has installed the RS Race Chip on a 2018 (or 2019) Tiguan. Pictures would help but I know where it should be (just can't find it). Thanks.


How do you like the race chip? I went with a Burgertuning JB4 instead.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trailblazer7 (May 17, 2019)

brianrose1981 said:


> Truth be told I also have the racechip tuner and I did manage to do the whole install from up above and didn't remove the skid shield.
> 
> It is a raging bitch to do that way and I tore my arms all up.
> 
> ...



Even though I pulled the skid shield from underneath the vehicle ('19 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line) I still had difficulty unclipping the harness from the boost sensor and the clip broke off as well. Now I cannot get it to stay attached to the racechip connector and I'm going to have to tape them together or something. Sucks! :banghead: Also, having a difficult time getting the racechip boost sensor plug to fully seat in the booster sensor. Anyone else experience issues with this? Do I just need to press harder?  Thanks.

John


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Trailblazer7 said:


> .....and the clip broke off as well. Now I cannot get it to stay attached to the racechip connector and I'm going to have to tape them together or something. Sucks! :banghead:....


Why did you break it in the first place then? :screwy:


----------



## Pino1 (Nov 27, 2020)

OAG said:


> Interested in finding the Turbo Pressure Sensor Location on a 2018 Tiguan in order to install the A Cable on a Race Chip RS. I have searched for the wiring location to connect the wiring. I understand from RC that the wiring can be installed without going under the car (should be enough room to do so from above). Would be interested in hearing from anyone that has installed the RS Race Chip on a 2018 (or 2019) Tiguan. Pictures would help but I know where it should be (just can't find it). Thanks.


I ended up just emailing Race Chip to return the chip kit due to the installation instructions and photo not matching the car I ordered it for (2018 Passat). If they cant get photo and instructions correct I am not trusting them with the mapping of my engine.


----------

